# Hello from Australia



## Dr. Flem (Dec 16, 2004)

I know that alot of new guys always post their "hello" but I'm a sucker for formality. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm a 23 year old male from Melbourne, Australia. I start Wing Chun classes in two weeks and I've always been fascinated by the martial arts and the concept of Yin and Yang.

 I know that alot of members on this site are experienced martial artists and I hope to learn alot from all of you. I'm sorry to say that I might not be much help considering that I'm still new to all this but I'll throw in my 2 cents whenever I can.

       Thank you for your time and if there's anything you'd like to know, just ask.  Oh.... I almost forgot.  Hello.


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome to MartialTAlk, Don't worry about being new. To me, new just means unpredictable.

You will have fun here. :ultracool


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 16, 2004)

Greetings, Dr Flem

I am happily unpredictable in a respectful way.

Welcome.

jim


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome to the board ~!

Enjoy and Post away 

~Tess


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 16, 2004)

Greetings!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome Dr Flem (cough, cough) to MartialTalk.  Enjoy your stay and happy posting!


----------



## kelly keltner (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome

kelly


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome also, Dr. Flem to Martialtalk.  I wish I had known this site when I started in TKD few years back. I had to go around with :idunno: look for a long time, cause you can only ask so many questions. But here ask away, no question is too dumb... but you might research the thread with the "SEARCH" function on the top blue bar.   TW


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Dr Flem - I think your name is very funny, I like it.  

Hope you enjoy yourself here - and with your Wing Chun classes.


----------



## archmagician (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome Dr. Flem!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 16, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Welcome Dr Flem (cough, cough) to MartialTalk. Enjoy your stay and happy posting!


Hey! that was going to be my line 

Welcome to MartialTalk


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 16, 2004)

Pleased to have you with us at MartialTalk!

 - Ceicei


----------



## Vadim (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Dr. Flem! Welcome to Martial Talk forums. :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## Sarah (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad to have you here...Happy Posting!


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh, why thank you all so much for the warm welcome.    It's great to be here.  I suppose that if I want to start up with martial arts, I'm going to have to learn as much as possible about my chosen style.  Only then will I get the most out of it.  

Feisty Mouse, I notice that you do JKD.  Do you know all that much about the style in comparison to Wing Chun?


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 17, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Hi Dr Flem - I think your name is very funny, I like it.


Thanks.  I'm big on comics and Dr. Flem is a character from one of my favorite titles so I can't take all the credit. 

 Oh, and don't worry TigerWoman, I'm a good searcher.  Although, feel free to kick me up the butt if I do something stupid(ie. If I post a topic that has been discussed a millions times over).


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 17, 2004)

Is your name not Bruce?


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 17, 2004)

Not that I know of.


----------



## Aleem (Dec 18, 2004)

Welcome Dr. Flem. Another WingTsun beginner like me! Wahey! Enjoy posting on the forums!


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks Aleem.  Let me know how your classes go.    I'm really looking forward to it but unfortunetely, the school is on a two week holiday so I'll have to wait a little longer and soak up the info on these forums.


----------

